# The Many Different Faces Of London



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great shots of London. I love your photography - very impressive and the commentary with each picture is also interesting!



El_Greco said:


> 41. *Her Majestys Theatre* on Haymarket not far from the Piccadilly Circus. It was designed by Charles J. Phipps and was built in 1897. Next to it is the grotesque New Zealand House. How could anyone think that sticking a huge and bland building in the middle of the West End would be an improvement is beyond me, especially given the fact that the building it replaced was just as grand and magnificent as Her Majestys Theatre.


Couldn't agree more! I would be amongst the first to tear that building down and attempt to build something in the style of what was there before. Though, I do suppose it shows up how attractive Her Majesty's Theatre really is.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Moar!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

46. *Goodge Street*, the historically bohemian area was once home to many writers and also German community, indeed the nearby Charlotte Street was popularly called Charlottenstrasse. Today its full of Italian restaurants and this photo was taken from one. 










47. *Staple Inn* on Holborn, built in Georgian era but the timber building facing Holborn itself dates from 1585. Note the ancient drinking fountain on the wall in the background - another rare survivor.










48. *Flaxman Terrace* and an interesting Arts and Crafts house.










49. *Warwick Avenue* in Little Venice in Maida Vale a rather posh area full of grand stuccoed houses which cost a fortune.










50. *Chinatown* once again. It was Chinese New Year yesterday.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Great pictures! Is that 1585 building at the Staple Inn in your picture? I'd generally like to see London's 1400s and 1500s buildings in general, since we don't have that kind of stuff in the US.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

No thats Georgian (18th century) but the street frontage is and looks like this -

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisww/4582166894/


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

El_Greco said:


> No thats Georgian (18th century) but the street frontage is and looks like this -
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisww/4582166894/


Cool! I have been wondering for years if London still had buildings like that. For some reason, it reminds me of a Dickensian scene, such as a snowy Christmas Eve night in "A Christmas Story". I know that Dickens lived in the 1800s, but the slums and poor areas from his stories make me think of Tudor buildings for some reason.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh London does have loads of ancient buildings, heres another one (ignore what it says on the building, thats just clever Victorian marketing) -

http://www.flickr.com/photos/normko/2158906581/


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

cool thread and pictures so far, keep them coming


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

51. *Middle Temple Lane* in Temple is one of four Inns of Court (the professional associations to one of which every barrister in England and Wales must belong). In the Middle ages the area was the headquarters of the Knights Templar. Note 16-17th century overhanging houses in the background.










52. *Ironmonger Lane* in the City of London, the footprint of buildings on this street have not changed since the Middle Ages, although most of the buildings date from 19th century.










53. *Tottenham Court Road* and aforementioned Goodge Street in the evening.










54. *Pinchin Street* in Whitechapel, East London. On 10th September 1889 just down the road from the building seen here was found a female torso. In the investigation that followed people made connections to the murders of Jack The Ripper from a year before.










55. *Flower And Dean Walk* in Spitalfields, East London. This arch is all that remains from late Victorian apartment blocks for the poor, the street itself was extremely notorious in 1883 being described as - "perhaps the foulest and most dangerous street in the whole metropolis".


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Those overhangs are from the 1500s and 1600s?


----------



## icehot (Apr 23, 2010)

nice thread


----------



## Orange Alert! (Jul 12, 2010)

xzmattzx said:


> Those overhangs are from the 1500s and 1600s?


I can't validate this, but I can say i've been inside some of them before, and it wouldn't surprise me. The floor, staircases and walls are all made out of wooden planks, and creek very loudly as you walk through them. Some of the hallways and staircases are so narrow you have to crouch as you walk, and some of the floor surfaces are extremely uneven, it feels a bit like being on a ship. It's a very disorientating experience!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

56. *Telegraph Street* in the City of London, one of those places where time seems to have stopped.










57. *Hanson Street* in Fitzrovia, these were built in the 19th century. 










58. *Shaftesbury Avenue* and a Chinese shop on the edge of the Chinatown. I seem to have helluva lot of photos from the China Town.










59. *Harley Street* north of the Oxford Street. The street has become, and still is, famous for its many doctors in the Victorian era. Cavendish Place where Doctor Watson 'moved' to is just a stones throw away.










60. *Brick Lane* in the East End, a place famed for its curry restaurants and 'alternative' culture.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

#57 isn't working.

The street signs, like in #56, say "EC2". What does that mean?


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

xzmattzx said:


> #57 isn't working.
> 
> *The street signs, like in #56, say "EC2". What does that mean?*


The signs show London postcodes.


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice Thread with outstanding photography!


----------



## scalatrava89 (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pictures, some real gems in there. No 52, Ironmonger Lane is my personal favourite. Never been down that ally, looks very oldie London .


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

London really has many different faces! Good thread title and beautiful pictures! Thanks!


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

Best London thread on this forum.

Fantastc work.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks a lot people! :cheers1:


----------



## waterproofwampa (Jul 12, 2011)

great pics, love number 16


----------



## taxi (Feb 22, 2008)

hey, dont tell me thats over 

i've seen many threads of london, but yours brilliant!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Looking forward to new pictures!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I love the way you capture cities for us El Greco!!


----------



## ivopietra (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd love to be in one of those dark passageways in a stormy night, the best place to write I think


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

66. *Hanson Street* in Fitzrovia, this shot was shown already, but thanks to imageshack it disappeared, so Im re-uploading it.










67. *Fashion Street* in Spitalfields, as the name implies it was once was home to a thriving textiles industry.










68. *Redchurch Street* in the famous and trendy Shoreditch.










69. *St John Street* in Smithfield, the Smithfield Market can be seen in the background.










70. *The City* from south of the river.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That last picture is wonderful.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots of London....:cheers2:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cheers!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

71. *St Bride Street* in The City.










72. *Abbey Lane* in West Ham, these are the cottages built for the workers of the nearby sewerage works.


----------



## SkyScraperRaper (May 4, 2012)

Immense Photos, really appreciate your work 

Shame 70% of them didn't upload properly, is there a way I can view them all?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I had to delete quite a few of them. But you can try my Flickr page -

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## flotsam (Mar 24, 2012)

I am fascinated by this 403 Forbidden notice on many of your posts El Greco. Who is forbidding your posts and why I wonder? Are they sensitive information, military secrets, private and locked??? :lock::banned:hno:


----------



## flotsam (Mar 24, 2012)

^^O right, I just saw your reason - you had to delete them!:nuts:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

_____


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*Fleet Street* in The City, easily one of the best looking streets in London. This was once centre of journalism.


Fleet Street by EricP2x, on Flickr

*Brune Street* in Spitalfields. A nice collection of buildings from different eras there.


Brune Street by EricP2x, on Flickr

*River Thames* at night, St Pauls Cathedral on the right and in the distance we have the West End.


River Thames by EricP2x, on Flickr

*Cannon Street Station* in The City with various skyscrapers in the background. The one under construction is 20 Fenchurch Street.


Cannon Street Station by EricP2x, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Lovely photos. 


Brune Street by EricP2x, on Flickr

^^^^ This photo is especially nice. A sheer wall of modernity towering over the old.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*Houses of Parliament* designed by Charles Barry and built in 1840–70 in Gothic style. It is one of the most well known and iconic buildings in the World.


Palace Of Westminster by EricP2x, on Flickr

*Houses of Parliament*. Different take - slightly later.


Palace Of Westminster by EricP2x, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*Clock Mill* The Clock Mill in the strange and watery world of Three Mills Island in West Ham. These structures are the oldest industrial buildings in London dating back to the 18th century, although the history of milling on this site goes back even further.


Clock Mill by EricP2x, on Flickr

*Bridge Over River Lea* This bridge dates from around 1860s and used to carry a railway branch of the Eastern Counties and Thames Junction Railway from its line at Canning Town to the Pepper Warehouse of the East India Docks in Blackwall. It is a remnant of a lost World.


Bridge Over River Lea by EricP2x, on Flickr


----------



## OrlandoBragaJr (Sep 4, 2012)

Loved the pictures! I'm amazed by your view of London! It make me wanna go there like now!
Congrats!


----------



## papperback (May 13, 2013)

El_Greco said:


> *Chinatown* is one of my favourite places in London. It moved to its present location in Soho from Limehouse in the 1970s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang... didnt know there is "English NFL" as well...awesome


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

wow really amazing city

slds.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*20 Fenchurch Street* and *122 Leadenhall Street* are some of the latest additions to the London skyline.










*Tower Bridge* with the Shard and 20 Fenchurch Street and 122 Leadenhall Street.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

lovely mix of architectural styles.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*Coldharbour* and *Canary Wharf* skyscrapers. Coldharbour (the tiny little houses on the riverfront) are said to be _"the sole remaining fragment of the old hamlet of Blackwall" and "one of the last examples of the narrow streets which once characterised the river’s perimeter"._


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

your photos look so cool and serene.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*122 Leadenhall Street* as seen from the Heron Tower.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*The Shard* from The City, 60 second exposure.










*The Shard* from The City, 120 second exposure.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Going through your thread is a delightful armchair tour of London! :yes:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

F*cking imageshack! Too bad I can't see the photos in first pages of this wonderful thread...

Btw, how it's possible to take a 120 second exposure in daytime and still get not overexposed result??


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Taller said:


> Going through your thread is a delightful armchair tour of London! :yes:


Thanks, man!



Vecais Sakarnis said:


> F*cking imageshack! Too bad I can't see the photos in first pages of this wonderful thread...
> 
> Btw, how it's possible to take a 120 second exposure in daytime and still get not overexposed result??


I have a hardcore Neutral Density filter (ND10). Thanks.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*Skyline* from far, far away.










*St Paul's Woodford Bridge*, hard to believe this is still London.










*River Thames* from Southwark Bridge.










*City* skyline with a rainbow.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*Queen's Club Gardens* a late Victorian housing estate in Fulham. Just the way mass housing should be done.











*Queen's Club Gardens* again.










*Brompton Cemetery* is one of the so called Magnificent Seven cemeteries of London which was opened in 1840. Today it is a peaceful oasis in the middle of busy Earl's Court area. The place is full of fat crows and squirels. It was recently used as a location in Sherlock Holmes too!










*Brompton Cemetery* again.










*Brompton Cemetery* and one of its resident fat crows. He isn't even afraid of people.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*Waterloo* area and the City skyline.










*Bankside* and the City.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

cool shots indeed.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

I love the colors of your photos.....kinda mystical.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Demeter_ (Feb 14, 2016)

One week in London (with the Olympics). 

Very impressive sites and a massive metropolitan cluster.

Loved the small suburbs at the fringes of the city, like Greenwich.

Some images/slides in 4K.


----------

